# Schwinn Varsity Conversion Complete



## November (Oct 17, 2007)

I posted this over on BikeForums, but thought y'uns might like it too.
I had this old Schwinn Varsity in the basement and decided to build it up into a fixed gear. The rear rim was trashed, so I bought a complete 27" wheel with a flip/flop hub. I slapped on a Surly 17t cog (rotafixed) with a dura-ace lockring. Original one-piece crank with 39 teeth. Original stem with 5" risers from ebay. Grips are from my other fixed Raleigh project. Chain line is straight as a mofo for anyone thinking of converting their Varsity. Kick stand? Hell to the YES!


----------



## rootfreak (May 17, 2007)

Woooaaaa!!!!! you can use it as a bike and as an anchor! Seriously, how much do you think it weighs?


----------



## RoyIII (Feb 24, 2007)

Way cool!


----------



## doowde (Aug 27, 2007)

I like it!

My first 10 speed was a varsity from about the same year(same style decals). Its about an 82 or so.


----------



## November (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks! This bike was my sister's originally. I bought it from her for $20 a ways back and have kept it around knowing I'd do something with it sooner or later.


----------



## Tbirdbassist (Dec 2, 2007)

November said:


> I posted this over on BikeForums, but thought y'uns might like it too.
> I had this old Schwinn Varsity in the basement and decided to build it up into a fixed gear. The rear rim was trashed, so I bought a complete 27" wheel with a flip/flop hub. I slapped on a Surly 17t cog (rotafixed) with a dura-ace lockring. Original one-piece crank with 39 teeth. Original stem with 5" risers from ebay. Grips are from my other fixed Raleigh project. Chain line is straight as a mofo for anyone thinking of converting their Varsity. Kick stand? Hell to the YES!



If it's anything like my Caliente, it's at least 20lbs.


----------



## November (Oct 17, 2007)

Yeah, it's heavy. My Raleigh Technium conversion feels like it weighs half of the Varsity. I baby the Raleigh, but this one was built to have worry-free fun with.


----------



## c_stekly (Oct 2, 2008)

*In admiration*

this thing looks so nasty simple, its classic. I'm working on my own 75' Varsity conversion, and i'd like to inquire where you found a 27'' flip flop wheel, and is the chain line really that good? because i can't seem to fing many places to adjust it if it isn't. Any help on this is much apreciated.:thumbsup:


----------



## November (Oct 17, 2007)

c_stekly said:


> this thing looks so nasty simple, its classic. I'm working on my own 75' Varsity conversion, and i'd like to inquire where you found a 27'' flip flop wheel, and is the chain line really that good? because i can't seem to fing many places to adjust it if it isn't. Any help on this is much apreciated.:thumbsup:



Holy resuscitated threads, Batman! Thanks for the props. I found the rear wheel on ebay and my local bike shop for the cog and freewheel. Search ebay for "fixed gear 27" wheel" and you'll see complete wheelsets for around $140. Maybe I got lucky, but the chain line is totally straight, and you're right, there is no adjustment available that I can see. I have been having fun on it for about 10 months now and have had no problems with it at all. Since then I've added a front brake and swapped wheelsets (700c) with my Raleigh flip/flop bike (below). Chainline is straight with that wheelset too, so you might get lucky on the chainline also. Crappy current pic of Schwinn also below. Good luck and definitely post pics of your conversion when you're done!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Those bars rock....well done


----------



## tommyrhodes (Aug 19, 2009)

no brakes.....BSNYC does not approve


----------

